# Wheelsnext.com



## osiris10012 (Feb 4, 2011)

i haven't purchased any wheels from them but i do know that there search is very general...meaning they just search for any 5 bolt pattern not specifically the cruze's 5x105mm...so make sure they are the right bolt pattern before you pull the trigger on a set...they only wheel i have found besides tirerack.com's selection is the motegi mr116


----------



## 72buickgs (Mar 20, 2011)

osiris10012 said:


> i haven't purchased any wheels from them but i do know that there search is very general...meaning they just search for any 5 bolt pattern not specifically the cruze's 5x105mm...so make sure they are the right bolt pattern before you pull the trigger on a set...they only wheel i have found besides tirerack.com's selection is the motegi mr116


you will also have to be aware of the offset of the rim.


----------



## 70x7 (Apr 24, 2011)

ive bought from them in the past. no complaints.


----------



## Senistr (Jul 28, 2011)

I lokoed at their website before but could never get a hold of them. I am not sure if they do the tire sensor like tirerack does. Although they are cheaper, but that's because they don't charge S&H


----------



## BigSlim (Jul 27, 2011)

I used them for a previous car. Paid a very low price for 17" rims and tires, no S&H, arrived quick. I was happy with them.


----------

